
Getting paid for thinking not coding - mrsheen
https://www.upwork.com/job/Clojure-script-development-with-paid-Hammock-Research-time_~01c498b96559b767f6/
======
mrsheen
What do you think about this job offer? "[...] we strongly encourage you to
bill for time spent NOT writing code, and thinking deeply about the problem
you are trying to solve."

~~~
dozzie
The usual thing: they're trying to differentiate from all the other job ads.
It's meaningless on its own. To form a judgement one would need to see what
they're working on, how they're working on, in what environment, and so on.

